# I just wanted to share my experience on this video



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

I just wanted to share my experience on this video " Gluing a Mitered Box " by 
In The Workshop on you tube. (Can't post a url yet, not enough posts sorry) I used this method of taping the ends on my sacrifice box and found it worked well. I made the final corner tight using his method of nails on a board etc. But when it came time to glue up my project box I decided to use duct tape on the final corner, laid the box sideways and used some elbow grease to pull it together and tapped the last corner nice and tight. Yes duct tape worked like a charm and did not leave any residue either. Before and after everything dried I checked for square and it was perfect ! I did NOT clamp my piece I just used duct tape. Incredible ! Also put a little smear of glue on the joints and let it dry for 15 minutes to seal the ends then went forward with gluing, that worked too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

tlm724 said:


> I just wanted to share my experience on this video " Gluing a Mitered Box " by
> In The Workshop on you tube. (Can't post a url yet, not enough posts sorry) I used this method of taping the ends on my sacrifice box and found it worked well. I made the final corner tight using his method of nails on a board etc. But when it came time to glue up my project box I decided to use duct tape on the final corner, laid the box sideways and used some elbow grease to pull it together and tapped the last corner nice and tight. Yes duct tape worked like a charm and did not leave any residue either. Before and after everything dried I checked for square and it was perfect ! I did NOT clamp my piece I just used duct tape. Incredible ! Also put a little smear of glue on the joints and let it dry for 15 minutes to seal the ends then went forward with gluing, that worked too.



Is this the one Tim?

Gluing a Mitered Box - YouTube


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes that's one thank you so much for posting it !


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good video, Timmy.

I also like you method using duct tape. (red or green???)


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

I used the silver duct tape James , only the best lol


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've used the tape approach successfully and find it very easy to use. The comments re the double glue application was news to me. 

One modification I use is to add long strips to one side of the 4th corner so when I close the box I have an additional lever arm to pull that joint together. Those strips are long enough to continue around the next corner to further tighten the box.


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> I've used the tape approach successfully and find it very easy to use. The comments re the double glue application was news to me.
> 
> One modification I use is to add long strips to one side of the 4th corner so when I close the box I have an additional lever arm to pull that joint together. Those strips are long enough to continue around the next corner to further tighten the box.


That's a great tip about using the longer strip on the last corner. I'll try that next time, thanks . This method works surprising well.


----------



## brainman (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! This sounds great. I'm going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Useful post this . Thank you , Timmy .



Rog


----------



## Canuk67 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for this Tim, I've done a few miters lately and trying to glue and clamp them up has been a lesson in frustration to the point, and I'm ashamed to admit this, I ended up by skipping the glue and going with my brad nailer. I am looking forward to using your method on my next project.


----------

